# Please help me...



## kajabe (22 July 2012)

...by filling in my survey.

Hi, I am doing an Extended Project in order to get more UCAS points to help me get into the Uni I want to go to.
I want to study to be a vet nurse.
I have created a survey that I need as many responses as possible in order to help me get a good grade.

Please would you spare a minute or two to fill it in? Thank you in advance!

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/GCLGB6Q


----------



## Emm (22 July 2012)

Done for you and hope it helps.

Em. x


----------



## kajabe (22 July 2012)

Thank You Em x


----------



## freckles22uk (23 July 2012)

Done also


----------



## kajabe (23 July 2012)

freckles22uk said:



			Done also  

Click to expand...

thanks freckles22


----------



## neddymad (23 July 2012)

Done


----------



## kajabe (23 July 2012)

neddymad said:



			Done 

Click to expand...

thank you


----------



## Highlands (23 July 2012)

Done


----------



## HBM1 (23 July 2012)

Done. I feel the first question could have another option of "either" though, as it doesn't matter to me if my dog is a pedigree etc, but that option wasn't there.  good luck with uni!


----------



## minkymoo (24 July 2012)

Done, I also agree with the 'either' option as it doesn't bother me whether it's a pedigree or not.


----------



## Taffytheone (24 July 2012)

Done although i dont have a dog hope this helps x


----------



## Lulwind (24 July 2012)

Done


----------



## RainbowDash (25 July 2012)

done


----------



## SKY (25 July 2012)

done


----------



## Pinkatc (26 July 2012)

Done!


----------



## winkles (26 July 2012)

Done  good luck with your application!


----------



## Gracie21 (27 July 2012)

Done


----------



## FinkleyGladiator (27 July 2012)

Done 

can I be really rude and hijack as i'm doing the same thing  good luck with your epq http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/D6Q7NNK


----------



## Superhot (27 July 2012)

Done


----------



## Freddie19 (28 July 2012)

done


----------



## Pale Rider (28 July 2012)

Done.


----------



## shoo (29 July 2012)

Done


----------



## Koala Kate (29 July 2012)

Done and good luck !


----------



## flowerlady (29 July 2012)

kajabe said:



			...by filling in my survey.

Hi, I am doing an Extended Project in order to get more UCAS points to help me get into the Uni I want to go to.
I want to study to be a vet nurse.
I have created a survey that I need as many responses as possible in order to help me get a good grade.

Please would you spare a minute or two to fill it in? Thank you in advance!

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/GCLGB6Q

Click to expand...

Done


----------



## flowerlady (29 July 2012)

Superhot said:



			Done
		
Click to expand...

Also Done

I did find your questions unusual as my horse had Laminitus once only (but very severe he couldn't move)  Also has a cancerous lump?? (Nothing to do with the laminitus


----------



## kajabe (30 July 2012)

Laminitis? I've not done a survey about horses? Mines about dogs


----------

